
Escort Scandal Hits Major Startup Conference - imartin2k
http://fortune.com/2016/06/10/noah-berlin-escorts/
======
venomsnake
I see no scandal. Not using an escort is surprisingly easy (- I am flattered,
madam, but I will pass tonight). And I guess using one could be surprisingly
pleasant (we need to invent an act called the full Spitzer). The women were
also dressed to the nines and gorgeous - so they were definitely not an
eyesore or brought down the level of the party.

And 100 women taken charge of their sexuality, turned it into profitable
business, invited by a female founder - it will be hard to create outrage.

